# Key to Steel V2004



## walid 2009 (30 أبريل 2009)

Dear brother, Salam Alikum,
Please find the links below for the well known engineering database program "Key to Steel". Download the two parts and Unwinrar them. The files will also contain the serial number for the program.


http://rapidshare.com/files/84786806...2004.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84812776...2004.part2.rar


----------



## رضا العطار (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً. برنامج مفيد جداً


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الغريب جدا ؟؟؟ بشوف كلمات وشكر والبرنامج اكثر من رائع ؟؟ وبنفس الوقت الملفات غير قابلة للتحميل ..
وتاني شي انو حتى لو تحملت .. بدها s n او الكراك او ليسون ؟؟
على مايبدو في مزاودة بالموضوع ... شو رأيكم ....ياسيد رضا العطار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمدلبده (22 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/178983030/d4531509/Key_to_Steel_v200511.html
اتفضلوا يا جماعه رابط واحد
وكمان اصدار 2005 مش 2004


----------

